# [a bisserl OT] Foto Handys unter Linux

## dot

Hi,

ich plane die Anschaffung eines neuen Handys, vielleicht sogar mit integrierter

DigiCam. Mein Frage ist jetzt: Wie bekomme ich diese Bilder vom Handy auf meinen

Rechner, am besten mit reinen Linux Lösung?

Hat da schon jemmand Erfharung?

Welche Handys könnt ihr Empfehlen?

Grüße

Flo

----------

## sOuLjA

Also ich kenn mich da nicht so aus aber ich denke mal das wird so ähnlich sein wie bei digital kameras, zumindest gibts für viele handys usb datenkabel, somit lassen die sich denk ich mal genauso mounten wie ne digicam, aber ich kanns nur vermuten

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Ich habe ein Siemens M55 mit USB Datenkabel und externer Kamera.

Funktioniert perfekt mit FUSE und SieFS.

----------

## schlehmil

Benutze hier das T610 von SE. Ueber Bluetooth klappt alles wunderbar.

----------

## amne

Hab ein SonyEricsson T310 (zwar ohne Kamera, gibts aber als Zusatzmodul). Prinzipiell ist es möglich, via IrDA Daten vom/zum Handy übertragen, funktioniert aber nicht allzutoll (Musste die Firmware upgraden, da es mit der ausgelieferten dabei abstürzte, man kann die Verzeichnisse nicht ansehen und muss wissen, wie das File heisst, dass man anfordern will, etc). Insgesamt macht das Telefon auch von der Usability einen etwas unausgegorenen Eindruck, eher nicht empfehlenswert (vielleicht ist die 600er Serie besser).

Was allerdings sehr fein ist: Mit sid2midi (Shareware, Demoversion ist aber auch recht brauchbar) kann man aus .sid Files (wir erinnern uns, C64er Musik) Midis erstellen, die recht nett am Handy klingen. Die Titelmeldodie von "Exploding Fist" macht sich einfach besser als Klingelton als die neueste Britney-Spears Nummer.  :Smile: 

----------

## dot

Für diese sid Files hab ich auch ein xmms-plugins gefunden  :Smile: 

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Lakes/5147/sidplay/download.html

Wegen dem Handy: Auf jeden Fall Siemens, vermutlich ein MC60, weil das von dem siefs unterstützt wird. Nachdem ich da kein ebuild gefunden habe, werde ich welche schreiben,

für fuse und siefs

Grüße

Flo

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

hab da schon welche

ich muß den SRC_URI anpassen dann stell ich sie hier rein.

*edit* fixed, hier sind die Ebuilds:

sys-fs/fuse-1.1

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

S="${WORKDIR}/${P}"

DESCRIPTION="With fuse a userspace program can export a filesystem through the Linux kernel."

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/avf/${P}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/avfs"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND="virtual/linux-sources"

RDEPEND=""

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="0"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd $S

        autoconf

        automake

        aclocal

        autoupdate

        econf

}

src_compile () {

        addwrite /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)

        cd ${S}

        env -u ARCH emake

}

src_install () {

        addwrite /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)

        addwrite /lib/modules/$(uname -r)

        env -u ARCH make DESTDIR=${D} install

}

pkg_postinst() {

        depmod

        /usr/sbin/update-modules

}

```

sys-fs/siefs-0.2

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

DESCRIPTION="A filesystem to access Siemens mobile phone like drives"

HOMEPAGE="http://users.i.com.ua/~dmitry_z/siefs/"

SRC_URI="http://users.i.com.ua/~dmitry_z/{P}.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

DEPEND="sys-fs/fuse"

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        pushd siefs

        mv Makefile.in Makefile.in.orig

        sed -e 's/install-exec-hook//' Makefile.in.orig > Makefile.in || die

        popd

        econf || die

}

src_compile() {

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=$D install

        dodir /sbin

        dosym /usr/bin/siefs /sbin/mount.siefs

}
```

funktionieren auf meinem AMD64 (GCC 3.4, linux-2.6.5-rc1) fehlerfrei.

----------

## Wishmaster

 *schlehmil wrote:*   

> Benutze hier das T610 von SE. Ueber Bluetooth klappt alles wunderbar.

 

Verräts Du mir vielleicht wie Du das machst? Würde das auch gerne so machen!  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## malachay

Habe auch das T610 und ich benutze das kdebluetooth - Paket, funktioniert tadellos, Transfer vom Handy wie auch zum Handy.

Schau mal hier: http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/

Wenn du generell Bluetooth-Probleme unter Linux hast, schau mal hier: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/

----------

## dot

Hi,

danke für die ebuilds, werde ich mir gleich ziehen.

Wegen den sid files vom c64:

http://www.skytopia.com/games/c64/c64.html

und hier gibts tolle remixes:

http://www.algonet.se/~zyron/

Grüße

Flo

----------

## Wishmaster

 *malachay wrote:*   

> Habe auch das T610 und ich benutze das kdebluetooth - Paket, funktioniert tadellos, Transfer vom Handy wie auch zum Handy.
> 
> Schau mal hier: http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Wenn du generell Bluetooth-Probleme unter Linux hast, schau mal hier: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/

 

Jau, funzt danke! Das einzige was nicht klappt ist das surfen durch die Verzeichnisse auf dem Handy, aber das wird auch noch hinzubekommen sein!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## schlehmil

Ich benutze das gnome-bluetooth Packet. Das Handy integriert sich danach wunderbar in den Nautilus und man kann per drag'n'drop die Daten auf das Handy kopieren. Daten empfangen vom Händy geht natürlich auch, wobei die Fotos des t610 nichtmal ebay-foto-tauglich sind *g*

Super ist Multisync. Damit kann man ganz automatisch die Adresseinträge zwischen Evolution, Handy, LDAP, Backup, etc. synchronisieren lassen.

----------

## |T5|

hmm, wie hast du das hingekriegt daten aufs handy schreiben zu können? ich bekomme hier für mein S55 nur ein Symbol, Verbindungen sind so allerdings vom pc aus nicht möglich.

Nur das senden vom Handy zum PC funktioniert...

----------

## schlehmil

schon mal versucht eine datei aud das symbol zu schieben?!? bei java dateien und bildern klappt das hier ohne probleme.

----------

## |T5|

ja, es kommt immer nur die meldung keine verbindung möglich ... zu fuß über die shell geht es ja aber. brwosen kann ich das viech auch leider nicht.

----------

## schlehmil

Ja das browsen in den Verzeichnissen geht bei mir auch nicht  :Sad:  Zum Transfer der Daten reicht es aber aus.

----------

## motzky

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich bei

```
ebuild sys-fs/siefs-0.2 digest
```

diese fehlermeldung bekomme:

```
!!! Name error in si: missing a version or name part.

!!! Error: PF is null 'si'; exiting.
```

----------

## Earthwings

ebuild erwartet ja auch ein ebuild (/pfad/zu/ebuild.ebuild) als Parameter und keinen Paketnamen.

----------

## motzky

ups, stimmt

hatte die file nur siefs-0.2 genannt und .ebuild vergessen

thx

----------

